

Rails, Wicket, Grails, Play, Tapestry, Lift, JSP, Context - Alind
http://www.jtict.com/blog/rails-wicket-grails-play-lift-jsp/

======
dkhenry
Biggest thing I see in these tests is that tomcat actually slows down a web
framework. Using Netty with Play was actually faster then using JSP's on
tomcat. That's crazy it takes less time to get a request, render a template,
and return the response ; then to have Tomcat respond to a simple request
using a JSP which is compiled (pre-rendered)

